# building my first cage **UPDATE: finished product



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

so i had the choice, spend $100 on a large cage for my 2 rats, or spend a lot less and build my own. being a college student, im on a budget (i would gladly just buy a large cage if i had the money) 

so i have the materials for a 30x24x24 inch cage with 3-4 levels, enough for about 4-5 rats according to the calculator. 

it will be built with galvanized wire with *i think* 1/4" spacing. so the question is: since this will get stinky eventually (how long?) are there any good methods on descenting the mesh every once in a while? 


i figured this should give my girls PLENTY of room to do their thing, might be a bit of a hassel, but its better than what they have now. i'll update with progress as i get started tonight.


----------



## kittentaboo (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: building my first cage, with a few questions*

I spray the mesh in my girls' cage with some Clorox Anywhere spray and wipe with a sponge, but it doesn't seem to need much. Their pee doesn't really get on the mesh walls. Good luck building!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: building my first cage, with a few questions*

is there any reason you are set on galvanized wire? galvanized wire absorbs urine and stains and will get stinky very fast. i think most people get rid of well-used galvanized cages in less than a year, it's that bad. you can't really destink galvanized wire, so i'd go ahead and spend the extra few bucks to get a cage that will last a little longer.


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: building my first cage * finished product**

Newly constructed cage - not done yet, still have to do some waterproofing, and check for sharp spots etc etc. 

this cage is approx 30" wide 24" deep 24" high. the top lid is hinged and locks for easy cleaning. The outside of the cage and the shelving is made of wood, and i know this might pose a problem because of absorbtion. so i thought of using duct tape to help waterproof the wood, followed by a couple layers of easily-removable fabric that can be washed easily and put back on. 


The whole thing looks kind of crude. however, as this was my first cage build, i think i did fairly well (my ratties will be the final judge). i learned some useful things that hopefully will be put to good use when i build the next one in due time. 

feedback is welcomed! dont be too harsh on me tho, unless you think this thing is a poorly-constructed rat death-machine


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Heck I like it, if you think it might be too small or something why not just pop the demenchions into a cage calc? thats what I do before I build a new cage to get an idea of who I can move in where lol. I'd add more toys and hammocks but thats just me .*


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

too small? anything but. its about 10cubic ft of space for 2 rats, so i should have plenty of room to spare.. maybe go for #3 since i have the room lol 

on a side note, i got my girls litter trained in one day, hooray for me!


----------



## christina (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey that's great!  you did a wonderful job  thats what I should have done lol.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

i like the cage and it means so much more that you built it.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Great job!! Youre very crafty !


----------

